# Is Frisco Pier still there?



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

...or is whats left been torn down. thanks.


----------



## Nova Fisher (Sep 11, 2013)

It was still kind of there in November. Not sure now.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Still there,but soon nps will have it torn down.. My understanding is that pilings will be left to remain... Never would have thought it would have come to this...


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

Very sad


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

http://www.nps.gov/caha/parknews/frisco-pier-contract-expires.htm


----------



## EABiker (Aug 16, 2010)

So I guess this means the the pier access point will be closed the next time the Fed's close off all of "their property", as they did this past fall.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

EABiker said:


> So I guess this means the the pier access point will be closed the next time the Fed's close off all of "their property", as they did this past fall.


 Bank on it...  Shame someone didn't have incentive enough to get the ole gal up and running again....


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> Bank on it...  Shame someone didn't have incentive enough to get the ole gal up and running again....


Not much left


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Alexy said:


> Not much left


 I realize that,but someone should have taken the chance anyway.. Plenty of high $ folks out there that could use it as a write off.. That is all the first owners did back in the 70's and 80's when I fished it.. They actually made money on it for years,then sold it.. It was the only pier n of Ocracoke that ACTUALLY caught some big fish still.. Dern shame...


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Perfect location for fishing, worst location for bad weather. Is there any way there will be public parking close enough to walk to it ? It would still be a great place to catch reds, specks, and flounder on light tackle.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

flathead said:


> Perfect location for fishing, worst location for bad weather. Is there any way there will be public parking close enough to walk to it ? It would still be a great place to catch reds, specks, and flounder on light tackle.


 Frank,not sure but believe that is why they are going to leave pilings,could be wrong though,cause it could be that it is too expensive to remove them.. Parking lot was nps to start with,but nps has also purchased the road that leads to the main road to get to parking lot.. So you should be good to go. UNLESS they catch a lot of fish there,then nps could find some endangered bird there to shut the party down I'm sure....


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

I read not long ago that the guy who owns it is still trying to get funding to rebuild it, DD, anything to it?
Js


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Everything I've seen Said NPS ended their contract with him in September...and have since even bought the access road....which I'm sure will just be another place for them to shut Down every Time they get a bird in their shorts.


----------



## doubleb (May 19, 2009)

very SAD..spent alot of summer eve. on it used to stay at the old durant station btw its gone too...


----------

